# **HELP Arctic Cat 800 ZRT **



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok.. I was a ski-doo head for over 10 years and now was turned over to slime lime. I purchased a 2001 800 ZRT. So, I drove it and it seems to bog down on me from time to time when I have to come to a quik stop. I touch the throttle and then it seems ok.... is this clutch sticking? What needs to be done to fix problem? 

Any :help: is greatly appreciated. I'm not familiar with the Green Machines yet.

Thank you very much.


----------



## DUHGRAVY (Oct 11, 2000)

does it bogg down running down the trail or just when you come to an ubrupt stop? 

Does this have the apv valves?


----------



## DUHGRAVY (Oct 11, 2000)

another good source for Artic Cat information is 

http://arcticchat.com/forums/


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

BallsRdragn said:


> Ok.. I was a ski-doo head for over 10 years and now was turned over to slime lime. I purchased a 2001 800 ZRT. So, I drove it and it seems to bog down on me from time to time when I have to come to a quik stop. I touch the throttle and then it seems ok.... is this clutch sticking? What needs to be done to fix problem?
> 
> Any :help: is greatly appreciated. I'm not familiar with the Green Machines yet.
> 
> Thank you very much.


I've got your help: Switch back to Ski-do !!!


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

MEL said:


> I've got your help: Switch back to Ski-do !!!


We were all thinking it...glad you finally said it!:evilsmile


----------



## fishin for fun (Apr 28, 2005)

Go to Hardcoresleder.com, cat riders are on that site all the time.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

I know rub it in... This is just a trial run for me.. My buddy crashed my sled and I came across this one at almost 2K below value. The guy's wife got the trailer and sleds (divorce) and his was sitting for two years with only 800 miles on it. I'm looking to flip it in a year... give me a Ski Doo break... I still blead yellow! :lol: 

On upbrupt stops or when I slow down it likes to crawl on me. Doesnt do it all the time....it runs like a rapped aped other wize


----------



## dumredneck (May 19, 2005)

Primary clutch sticking , belt to tight ? just guessing here.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

dumredneck said:


> Primary clutch sticking , belt to tight ? just guessing here.


Or out of alignment, check the rollers out, make sure the bearings are ok etc, but probably related to right in there. Shouldnb't be the brain box as you would see this at WOT.

Does it sound like this while you are braking or opening the throttle after breaking? Are the RPM's all there?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

BallsRdragn said:


> ..............I came across this one at almost 2K below value..........


That's no deal, thats pretty much the going rate for a new or used cat,  .......... (Sorry, I just couldnt help it! :evilsmile) 

......or just about any sled this year! Dealers up north starting "un-loading" the new ones with big, big discounts early in January. Its killing the used sled market! Spicers in HL had some fantastic deals on all there sleds last weekend. It was all I could do to get outa there without a new sled! 

BTW - As long as alignment isnt an issue your problem sounds like either the idle's to high or the primary/secondary clutch is hanging up. Belt dust, corrosion or oxidation build up inside the sheeves/bushing is easy enough to remove with some brake clean. For lube either use the comet stuff or "3 in 1" that "a dry film" after its applied......


----------

